# عروض مميزة حتي نفاذ الكمية شاشات led والتوصيل لباب المنزل مجانا



## اماني مصطفي (21 مايو 2014)

[FONT=&quot]اقوي عروض الشاشات[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]شاشات كي ام سي & تي اي تي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]KMC-TIT[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
ضمان 3 سنوات على الشاشة الداخلية + سنة شامل
شاشة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]42[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بوصة بسعر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]1299[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ريال (اتش دى ريدى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]HD READY[/FONT][FONT=&quot])
شاشة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]46[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بوصة بسعر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]1649[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ريال (اتش دى ريدى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]HD READY[/FONT][FONT=&quot])
شاشة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]50[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بوصة بسعر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]1999[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ريال (اتش دى ريدى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]HD READY[/FONT][FONT=&quot])
شاشة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]55[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بوصة بسعر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2499[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ريال (اتش دى ريدى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]HD READY[/FONT][FONT=&quot])
شاشة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]58[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بوصة بسعر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2949[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ريال (فل اتش دى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]FULL HD[/FONT][FONT=&quot])

====================================
مداخل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]HDMI[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
مدخل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]USB[/FONT][FONT=&quot] مشغل للصوت و الصورة و الأفلام
مدخل كمبيوتر
مدخل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]audio video[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

ضمان 3 سنوات على الشاشة الداخلية + سنة شامل
الشاشة الداخلية سامسوووونج ,,,
==========================
مؤسسة تسهيلات ماريا للتجارة ,,,
==========================
تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233
الرياض - البديعة - شارع المدينة المنورة -غرب البديعة مول - بجانب مطعم عمو حمزة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------

